# query reg. filling up ACS skill assessment form



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, 

I have 3 queries. 

1. Is there a copy of ACS skill assessment form (pdf) available where information can be typed-in (using a computer) rather than filling it up by hand?

2. In the "SUMMARY OF RELEVANT EXPERIENCE AND POSITIONS HELD" section, what level of detail should I provide. 

Various options I have are

a) Provide 1 entry for each company I have worked
OR
b) Provide 1 entry for each position I have held (software engineer, lead, tech. architect etc. )
OR
c) Provide 1 entry for each project I have done

3. What are the details that I should provide in the details column of the same section (any guidelines ? )

Please advice. 

Regards
Subin


----------



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

Bumping up. No replies yet


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

First of all, don't expect a reply in a minute or even in a few hours. Bumping up so soon is completely unnecessary.

As to your questions:

1) There's a DOC form you can fill out. See Australian Computer Society - Application Process

2) I would suggest option B.

3) The details-section on the form itself is not so important if/when you have included employer references for which ACS has these guidelines:

"_These must be on company letterhead and include the job title, detailed job description and precise dates of employment. They should also clearly state whether employment was full or part-time along with demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects. Letters of appointment or contracts are not accepted. _"

Also a resume is requested; though personally I only did a short writeup of a few projects (1/4 page per project) and that was sufficient in my case. YMMV.


----------



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

sim said:


> First of all, don't expect a reply in a minute or even in a few hours. Bumping up so soon is completely unnecessary.
> 
> As to your questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Sim. Exactly what I was looking for. Would be more patient next time


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI
best wud be fr u to search fr ACS. there is enuff written about it by me.. in detail..chk it, incase u dnt find satisfactory reply, post here n i wil reply fr sure


----------



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

Please sent any sample ACS skill assessment form which is already fill up by information and successfully nominated for MODL list by ACS.
Email :


----------



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

Please sent any sample ACS skill assessment form which is already fill up by information and successfully nominated for MODL list by ACS.
Email : [email protected]


----------

